# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Βραζιλιάνες Bodybuilders!

## isis

*Simone de Oliveira* 








*Leidy Cristina* 















*MR RIO 2008 WELLNESS* 








*JANE PRADO*

----------


## Muscleboss

η Βραζιλία έχει παράδοση... αναστατωθήκαμε μεσημεριάτικα   :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Kλησε τα ματια σου βασηλακι  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:

----------


## KATERINI 144

οι πρώτες πρώτες, βραζιλιάνες b.ber είναι? η γενικώς βραζιλιάνες?!

 :02. Smile:  

 :03. Thumb up:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

σωστη παρατηρηση του φωτη   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   θελουμε και μια πισηνη φωτο back lat spreat λεμε τωρα να δουμε την πλατη  :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:

----------


## Betrex

Super!!!!δεν ξερω για σώματα αλλά έχουν τα καλύτερα οπίσθια οι βραζιλιάνες  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## isis

*Tais Oshita* 







*Dani Freitas* 







*Nagila Regina* 





*Dani Tamega* 






*Luciana Andrade*

----------


## KATERINI 144

να φας κλωτσιά απο τη Luciana να ψάχνεσαι!!   :02. Affraid:  

(αν μάλιστα τη φας στο γοφό θα κουτσαίνεις μια βδομάδα σα κοπρόσκυλο    :01. Mr. Green:  )

 :05. Posing:

----------


## isis

> να φας κλωτσιά απο τη Luciana να ψάχνεσαι!!   
> 
> (αν μάλιστα τη φας στο γοφό θα κουτσαίνεις μια βδομάδα σα κοπρόσκυλο    )


  :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Antonio

εε εντάξει οι περισσότερες είναι figure & fitness αλλά καλύτερα...  :01. ROFL:

----------


## slaine

:02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλές οι βραζιλιάνες αλλά και οι ελληνίδες δεν νομίζω να υστερούν σε κάτι εγώ είμαι φάν των ελληνικών προιόντων και είναι μύθος αυτό που λέγαν για τον σωματότυπο των ελληνίδων γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια που γυμνάζονται και προσέχουν την διατροφή τους κάνουν θαύματα .

και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα θα δώσω μια δική μου εκτίμηση για την αλαγή των ελληνίδων τα τελευταία χρόνια προσέξτε .

παλιά που οι ελληνίδες δεν είχαν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές με τώρα οι έλληνες όμως σας πληροφορώ δεν τους χαλούσε καθόλου βλέπαμε λίγο γάμπα χωρίς υπερβολές και γινόμασταν τούρμπο και λέγαμε κιόλας ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει ας είχαν και κολ@@ες δεν μας χαλούσε καθόλου και όσο πιό δύσκολες τόσο μας εξητάραν, αντίθετα οι ξένες γερμανίδες αγγλίδες κτλ για να σαγηνέψουν τους ξενέρωτους έπρεπε να κάνουν διάφορα κόλπα να είναι πιό επιθετικές να έχουν τα τέλεια σώματα και όταν πήγαιναν οι έλληνες στην γερμανία αλώνιζαν .

με την παγκοσμιοποίηση όμως αλλαξαν τα πράγματα και αυτά που κοροιδεύαμε τα λουζόμαστε γι αυτό όλοι ψάχνουν το τέλειο σύμφωνα με τα ξένα πρότυπα δεν είναι κακό, αλλά χάσαμε την ουσία και οι γυναίκες λένε τι θέλετε κ@λ@ πάρτε, αφήνοντας όμως άλλα σημαντικότερα πράγματα αλλά έτσι είναι προσφορά και ζήτηση.

----------


## Gasturb

Μόλις άνοιξα το thread κ είδα τις φώτος   :02. Rabbit:   ευχαριστώ πολύ καληνύχτα σας!     :05. Lift 1 Hand:

----------


## slaine

> Μόλις άνοιξα το thread κ είδα τις φώτος    ευχαριστώ πολύ καληνύχτα σας!


  :01. Mr. Green:  
 :02. Wave:

----------


## kutsup

> καλές οι βραζιλιάνες αλλά και οι ελληνίδες δεν νομίζω να υστερούν σε κάτι εγώ είμαι φάν των ελληνικών προιόντων και είναι μύθος αυτό που λέγαν για τον σωματότυπο των ελληνίδων γιατί τα τελευταία χρόνια που γυμνάζονται και προσέχουν την διατροφή τους κάνουν θαύματα .
> 
> και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα θα δώσω μια δική μου εκτίμηση για την αλαγή των ελληνίδων τα τελευταία χρόνια προσέξτε .
> 
> παλιά που οι ελληνίδες δεν είχαν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές με τώρα οι έλληνες όμως σας πληροφορώ δεν τους χαλούσε καθόλου βλέπαμε λίγο γάμπα χωρίς υπερβολές και γινόμασταν τούρμπο και λέγαμε κιόλας ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει ας είχαν και κολ@@ες δεν μας χαλούσε καθόλου και όσο πιό δύσκολες τόσο μας εξητάραν, αντίθετα οι ξένες γερμανίδες αγγλίδες κτλ για να σαγηνέψουν τους ξενέρωτους έπρεπε να κάνουν διάφορα κόλπα να είναι πιό επιθετικές να έχουν τα τέλεια σώματα και όταν πήγαιναν οι έλληνες στην γερμανία αλώνιζαν .
> 
> με την παγκοσμιοποίηση όμως αλλαξαν τα πράγματα και αυτά που κοροιδεύαμε τα λουζόμαστε γι αυτό όλοι ψάχνουν το τέλειο σύμφωνα με τα ξένα πρότυπα δεν είναι κακό, αλλά χάσαμε την ουσία και οι γυναίκες λένε τι θέλετε κ@λ@ πάρτε, αφήνοντας όμως άλλα σημαντικότερα πράγματα αλλά έτσι είναι προσφορά και ζήτηση.


Και μη χειρότερα. Πληθωρισμός στο "γυναικείο κρέας".
Πάντως φαίνεται κατευθείαν ότι είσαι της πολύ προγενέστερης του internet γενιάς. Λες να ακουγόμαστε σαν παπούδες   :01. Confused:   ?

----------


## KontorinisMD

Κάθε λαός με τα χαρακτηρηστικά του.... και ανέκαθεν οι Βραζιλιάνες φημίζονταν για πλούσια προσόντα.   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

τι λετε ρε παιδια.ειναι απλα *ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑΝΕΕΕΕΕΣ/*  :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## peris

η τελευταιες φοτος παντος ειναι κολαση τα εχει ολα η γυναικα  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και μη χειρότερα. Πληθωρισμός στο "γυναικείο κρέας".
> Πάντως φαίνεται κατευθείαν ότι είσαι της πολύ προγενέστερης του internet γενιάς. Λες να ακουγόμαστε σαν παπούδες    ?



καθόλου παπούδες <<γέρο είδες λύκο είδες>>απλά έχουμε μέτρο σύγκρισης το πρίν με το τώρα κρατάμε τα καλά της παλιάς εποχής και τα προσαρμόζουμε στό τώρα .

τι ίντερνετ υπολογιστές ούτε στη νασα δεν είχαν ακόμη ,έχω προλάβει την εποχή που είχε ένα τηλέφωνο όλο το χωριό και όταν έλεγε κάποιος θα βάλουν σε κάθε σπίτι τηλέφωνο λέγαμε πολύ σινεμά βλέπει αυτός, γιατί τηλεόραση δεν υπήρχε μετά το 69 άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται και εγώ πρώτη φορά το 75 στο σπίτι.

τώρα μην υπερεκτημούμε τις βραζιλιάνες γιατί πολλές είναι σαν κατσιβέλες και μερικές επειδή έχουν πεταχτό κόλο δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και όμορφες , απλά οι βραζιλιάνες τον έδειχναν και ήξεραν να τον υποστηρίζουν με τις κινήσεις τους .

είναι σαν να έχουμε μια βιτρίνα με ωραία ρούχα επωνυμα και μία άλλη με ρούχα απο το παζάρι β διαλογής είναι βράδυ και στην ωραία βιτρίνα δεν έχει φώς ενώ στην άλλη φωτίζετε , αναγκαστικά που θα κοιτάξεις , φυσικά εκεί που έχει φώς , έτσι είναι και με τις βραζιλιάνες όταν κάτι το εκθετουν θα πάει το μάτι όταν κάποτε εμείς στην γυναίκα τραβούσαμε το βρακί να δούμε τον κ@λο σ αυτές άνοιγες τον κ@λ@ να δείς το βρακί η μάλον το στρινκεν.

και εκτός αυτού εδώ με τις δικές μας δεν μπορεί να συνενοηθούμε που έχουμε και την ίδια κουλτούρα μ αυτές τι να καθαρίσεις απλά ότι δεν το έχουμε το μυθοποιούμε.

----------


## Antonio

Αν και λάτρης τών γυναικίων οπισθίων,οπότε είναι αναπόφευκτη η συμπάθεια μου στις βραζιλιάνες, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τριανταφύλλου.
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος ξεχειλίζει από εμπειρία!

----------


## NASSER

Ωραιοι οι καλη... ωραιες και οι Βραζυλιανες αλλα μια γυναικα για να ειναι ελκηστικη δεν αρκει να εχει μονο ωραιες καμπιλες, αλλα να τις υποστηριζει με το να εκμπεμπει θυληκοτητα.
Εχω δει γυναικες με ωραιο σωμα και να περπατανε σαν τσολιαδες. Ποσο ελκιστικη μπορει να ειναι μια γυναικα με αντιαισθητικο περπατημα ασπουμε??

Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. Μπορειτε και να διαφωνησετε.

----------


## mantus3

> Ωραιοι οι καλη... ωραιες και οι Βραζυλιανες αλλα μια γυναικα για να ειναι ελκηστικη δεν αρκει να εχει μονο ωραιες καμπιλες, αλλα να τις υποστηριζει με το να εκμπεμπει θυληκοτητα.
> Εχω δει γυναικες με ωραιο σωμα και να περπατανε σαν τσολιαδες. Ποσο ελκιστικη μπορει να ειναι μια γυναικα με αντιαισθητικο περπατημα ασπουμε??
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. Μπορειτε και να διαφωνησετε.



+1000

η πολες φορες μια υπεροχη γυναίκα να ανοιγει το στομα της κ να γινεται σφαγη....   :02. Porc:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν υφίσταται θεματολογία με Βραζιλιανες bodybuilders χωρίς την Monica Martin,IFBB Pro.
Βέβαια μιλάμε για σκληροπυρηνικες καταστασεις μια και που οι γυναικες που είναι pro και κατεβαινουν στους επαγγελματικους αγώνες
στην Αμερικη ξεφευγουν λίγο σε θεματα μυικότητας.

----------


## slaine

slaine αγαπαει Monica   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## napstor

> slaine αγαπαει Monica


και εγω  :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:   :02. Love:

----------

